# Transferring Elements?



## madiilee (6 Aug 2018)

I'm an army cadet in RCSU(Atlantic), hoping to transfer to air. I'm unhappy in my corps due to other cadets and some aspects of what army cadets do, but unfortunately my parents don't exactly listen to me and tell me that I'm exaggerating. I've seen what air cadets do and I find myself much more attracted to the training air cadets do. I'm wondering if there's a way that my CO or another one of my officers could contact my parents and recommend me to be transferred to another unitand element. I've spoken to my CO about transfer already and in his words, "I don't want anyone to be in a place where they're unhappy." So, is there a way for him to contact my parents and recommend me to ben transferred?


----------



## gwp (18 Aug 2018)

There is no reason that your CO should not support your desire to change cadet elements.   A cadet is a cadet is a cadet regardless of sea, army, or air.  The programs are the same with the exception of the elemental interests of sailing, adventure, and flight.  The mission is the same … "To instill in youth the attributes of good citizenship, leadership, promote physical fitness and stimulate an interest in the sea, land, and air activities of the Canadian Forces."   If you think you would be happier as an air cadet.  Go for it.  You will want to discuss where you will fit it at the start .. it is likely that you will be reduced an appointment and may have to write the level tests to get up to speed at your new squadron.  Good luck ..


----------

